# 14ft 67 Arkansas Traveler



## Kyle.Matco (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome, nice looking skiff.


----------



## Kyle Tilman (May 6, 2020)

Kyle.Matco said:


> Welcome, nice looking skiff.


Thanks!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Love the lines! Also like the cupholders


----------

